# DVD Player problem



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

My laptop has a full-function DVD-CD Drive (CD-RW, DVD-RW, CD Burner, etc. and it is playing really choppy on any DVD, but the CD player works fine. I have tried putting a new codec in it, but it still doesn't work right.

Any ideas????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Did the DVD player come standard or installed later? Has it always been choppy or just started at some point?


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

It is standard, and it just started chopping a couple weeks ago.
It is a Dell Inspiron E1505 if that helps anything.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

But it plays CDs alright?

What software are you using to view DVDs? Do you have another player on your computer, and does it act the same?


----------



## Forthias (Apr 3, 2007)

you could always go download spybot S&D and see if that helps any, it may not be the dvd player at all but the computers just bogged down

i have fixed many a computer using that nifty little tool


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Chris,

Yes, it plays music CD's just fine. I haven't tried any game CD's or anything like that though.

I play DVD's on Windows Media Center, but I tried playing them on Windows Media Player, and it doesn't work on it either. :-?

I had to re-install windows on it about a month ago. Would that be part of it's problem???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

pheasantfanatic said:


> I had to re-install windows on it about a month ago. Would that be part of it's problem???


Has it ran okay since you re-installed windows? Sounds to me like the drive works since it plays CDs.

I'm also assuming that since you just reinstalled windows your computer shouldn't be too bogged down in such a short time, although scanning your computer for all spyware/trojans isn't a bad idea.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes, it ran fine after I reinstalled Windows. It isn't bogged down, I know. It is areally fast computer and I don't have very much stuff on it yet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

So it's not Windows.
You said you've tried 2 different software programs to play it in, same result..
I'm assuming you've tried multiple DVDs.
And the computer seems to be functioning fine.
CDs play...

I wonder if there's a DVD driver that could've gotten corrupted? Someone may have a better idea than me, but a lot of things have been ruled out.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

It could have a bad file, I guess. I guess I ought to take it down to a freind who is a computer whiz. I can get by most basic computer problems, but I can't do much when it is a major problem.
Thanks for helping, Chris.
We need to see if we can get R y a n to look at this post.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> So it's not Windows.
> You said you've tried 2 different software programs to play it in, same result..
> I'm assuming you've tried multiple DVDs.
> And the computer seems to be functioning fine.
> ...


Chris's methodology walking thru those exact questions is the same path I would have walked you thru to narrow down where your issue lies.

Go out to the Dell Support website to look for drivers like Chris mentioned.

Here is the link: http://support.dell.com/support/index.a ... dhs&~ck=mn

What is the service tag # on the laptop?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok, thanks, I will try that!!

The Service Tag # is 7BFYXB1


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry I am still being a pest  But none of the downloads would even download. I tried all of the downloads, but none worked. They all said that the F/W to (whatever number it was downloading to) did not exist :-?

Any ideas???


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

There is not much more we can do at this point.

Go the above link, and click the "Inspiron" link on that page. When it comes up, paste in your Service #. It will take you to a page specifically for your laptop.

In the center of the screen, you will have 3 tabs that say, Frequently Asked Questions, Step by Step Guides, and Technical Support Tools.

Click the Technical Support Tools tab. Your options will change. You will now see the option to "Scan your PC for problems" Click that and see if it finds anything unusual.

Next, in the upper right part of the screen, you'll find a "Drivers and Downloads" link. Click that. It will ask for your installed Operating System. I'm not sure what yours is... I'm assuming if this is a new system, you have 32bit Windows Vista? If so.. this link will give you a list of options for drivers:

http://support.dell.com/support/downloa ... WLH&osl=EN

You will want to review what type of video card you have, and possibly upgrade your video driver, as it could be a possibility of your DVD issues.

Remember as we've stated before... take this advice AS IS. ...  Messing around with drivers can be dangerous if you don't know how to roll back if they don't work.

If none of this resolves your issue, I'll point you to another forum I send people to with questions like this. I don't have the name of it on this work laptop, as it is on my home laptop. I'll see if I can get you that name later tonight.

Ryan


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I tried that problem scan and it didn't find anything wrong with my DVD player.
I am using Windows XP Media Center 2005. I bought the computer in October, so Vista wasn't available. 
I guess I will have to call Dell and see if I can send it in to get it checked out. I have a warranty on it.

Thanks for all of your help guys!!!!


----------



## jezebelus (Apr 11, 2007)

I know what are you talking about. Those mobility optical driver are really very bad. I changed 2 different drives in 6 months and they are twice expensiver then PC versions even they don't have door engine :******:


----------

